# Rubbers for Zinger Winger ll G4



## I'm Peepaw (Feb 1, 2013)

I need to replace the rubbers on my wingers and would like to find something local. Any ideas of what kind of supply store to look at? I am close to Tyler Tx. but dont really know where to start looking.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Do an internet search for speargun tubing.

7/16" to 1/2" works well. 
The 1/2" has quite a bit more band tension than the stock tubing.


----------



## I'm Peepaw (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanx for the help


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Thera-Band Silver,Super Heavy works well. you can buy it in different size rolls.
Get it on EBAY or from Thera-band.com ( exercise tubing )


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

A friend and I re-conditioned several wingers with "Thera-Band Exercise Tubing - Latex Tubing - Silver - Super Heavy - 100 ft." bought on Amazon for $64. I guess it's the new thiner Silver, but it works fine - about the same as the original black stuff. It didn't come in a single 100 ft. piece, but three that added up to 100. I use one piece for exercise tubing and have enough left to re-do my winger if it sun rots.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Thera Band silver! Dont buy it on Amazon its not the real stuff.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

sapitrucha said:


> Thera Band silver! Dont buy it on Amazon its not the real stuff.


Humm, the stuff I bought came in a box with their trademark???

Maybe this is what you mean:
http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...silver-thera-bands&highlight=Silver+Theraband

The stuff I bought last summer is 7/16 in OD. I don't understand the dimensions given in the post above.

Mine measures 1.1 cm OD, 0.3 cm wall, 0.5 cm ID (with a ruler - not very accurate).


----------



## I'm Peepaw (Feb 1, 2013)

Just ordered from Ebay. Will review and post back on findings. Thanks


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Contrary to what is often repeated on the forums, Thera-band is NOT as good as natural Latex rubber.
Nothing has yet been made by Man, that is better.

Head-to-head, with same cross-sectional surface area, Speargun tubing will always spank synthetic rubber like it caught it stealing something.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

copterdoc said:


> Contrary to what is often repeated on the forums, Thera-band is NOT as good as natural Latex rubber.
> Nothing has yet been made by Man, that is better.
> 
> Head-to-head, with same cross-sectional surface area, Speargun tubing will always spank synthetic rubber like it caught it stealing something.


How is it as far as durability? As compared to the Therabands?


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Tony Marshall said:


> How is it as far as durability? As compared to the Therabands?


 Natural rubber dry rots and cracks when exposed to UV light.

If you remove your pulleys/rubbers/pouch and store them in a bag in a dark area, they will last for years and years.

If you leave them on the wingers, in the bed of your truck, they won't last a season.


----------



## Rob Hall (Jan 13, 2005)

I tried the silver Thera band on one of my zinger wingers and found that because it was thinner it would get pinched between the pulley. I went back to the black tubing.


----------

